# Where to buy second-hand Islabikes not from eBay?



## enas (16 Jun 2015)

Hi,

I'm trying to source a Cnoc 16 for my daughter, after she has kind of outgrown her Cnoc 14 (more accurately, her younger sister just fell in love with it). Since the time I bought the Cnoc 14, Islabikes got more expensive, and euro/sterling exchange rate got higher, so buying it new is harder to justify (to their mum, that is). So I'm looking for second-hand, but on eBay, they go hardly cheaper than new, especially since the new ones include delivery, so I don't really see the point.

Where should I look outside eBay?

Incidentally, what are your opinions regarding frog 48's? There's actually some on eBay second-hand, and here the price difference is actually more interesting.

Thanks!


----------



## Citius (16 Jun 2015)

Outside of ebay, try go-ride accredited youth cycling clubs - or whatever the equivalent is in Ireland. Clubs like that occasionally renew their loan bike stock. Having said that, there are now plenty of cheaper alternatives to Islabikes which do the job just as well.


----------



## VJOCK (17 Jun 2015)

Try the forsale/ wanted section of this forum and other cycle forums including single track world, bike radar, ctc and yacf. I think there is one on ctc forum at the mo for sale. Oh the tandem club also in the wanted forsale forum. 
Trying to convince my relation in Dublin to convert but few second hand in eBay equiv or gumtree/ Craig's list type equiv in irelan. 
d We have had nearly all sizes pass through our household. Just ordered beinn 26 large for eldest. They are excellent bikes and although expensive to start off with are cheap to move into next size by selling previous. 
Frogs are supposed to be good and have see a few in action and seem fine. Also other manufactures but nearly every review I have seen Isla comes out top. Also look at eBay equiv and cycle clubs in the North. 

Vjock


----------



## enas (17 Jun 2015)

Cheers for your responses.



Citius said:


> Having said that, there are now plenty of cheaper alternatives to Islabikes which do the job just as well.



What are those alternatives you're thinking of? Obviously, there's frog bikes, but is there anything else? Honestly, I surveyed the market again in case there was anything new since last time I'd checked, and Islabikes still seem to be ruling, with frog bikes the only seemingly good alternative.



VJOCK said:


> Try the forsale/ wanted section of this forum and other cycle forums including single track world, bike radar, ctc and yacf. I think there is one on ctc forum at the mo for sale. Oh the tandem club also in the wanted forsale forum.



Oh, many thanks for all those suggestions!



VJOCK said:


> They are excellent bikes and although expensive to start off with are cheap to move into next size by selling previous.



I fully agree with you, and if I don't find interesting second-hand offers, I would wholeheartedly buy a new one instead, for the small price difference. If anything, I like the new colours better.


----------



## VJOCK (17 Jun 2015)

Chris hoy also doing them.
Many of the main manufactures do them eg ridgeback, daws, the list goes on. 
Many mentioned and discussed on this forum.


----------



## enas (17 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3749487, member: 45"]
Try putting a wanted ad in here.[/QUOTE]

Did exactly that. Thanks.


----------



## bozmandb9 (3 Jul 2015)

Gumtree maybe? I sold mine on e-bay though.


----------



## macbikes (9 Jul 2015)

If you are on Facebook there is a great group for buying/selling second-hand Islabikes https://www.facebook.com/groups/826309394088435/


----------



## enas (10 Jul 2015)

OK, so here's the end of the story:







I just decided it wasn't worth spending that much money for a second-hand option. As they say, if you can't beat them, join them. I suppose I'll end up being the one selling it second-hand for an unreasonable amount of money...

Needless to say, the daughter was delighted! (And the father is very jealous  )

Thanks again for your advices.


----------



## macbikes (11 Jul 2015)

Can't see the pic, but I'm guessing you went for a shiny new Islabike?


----------



## enas (11 Jul 2015)

macbikes said:


> Can't see the pic, but I'm guessing you went for a shiny new Islabike?


You guessed right, I don't know why the link stopped working. I fixed it, hopefully.


----------



## macbikes (13 Jul 2015)

Nice


----------



## enas (13 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3790572, member: 45"]Don't leave it out on the lawn overnight and when you come to sell it you'll only lose about £50.[/QUOTE]
Yes, that's my hope too


----------



## robgul (27 Jul 2015)

At present I own 4 Islabikes (on "loan" to our grandchildren*) - rule of thumb seems to be that you'll get about 70% of your money back when you sell one on - whether that's from new or secondhand.

* the deal is that I finance and service the bikes and sell them on/replace them as the children grow

Rob

_UPDATE - make that 5 - just bought a 16" from ebay at a knockout bargain price - brake noodles are rusty (that's normal!) but the rest is fine. The secret with ebay and awkward to send items is being prepared to collect (and pay cash on sight) - factor in the cost of fuel (and time if necessary) .... works for me._


----------

